# Wall Mounting A TV To Breeze Block



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

We're thinking of mounting the TV to the wall between us and the neighbours. I'd be correct in assuming this will be a regular breeze block wall (I fixed a baby camera to the wall in our room and the dust was black).

What fixing would you recommend to use (as in plugs) to hold the weight of a 43" TV? The TV is about 3-4 years old, and rather light (will check the actual weight).

Will regular plastic plugs be sufficient, or something more heavy duty?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, fixing it into the blocks with multiple fixings should hold it no problem...

Size of plug depends on size of screw used, which depends on how deep you need to go to get to the block (ie through the plaster etc) and get a good depth of fixing...

Without knowing all the variables (and the size of mounting hole) I'd probably use a size 10 screw, an inch and a half to 2" (as above re depth). Better to be slight overkill. 

You may find the bracket some with wall fixings...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, the bracket comes with some fixings....

I have plenty of fischer nylon plugs, so assume they will be ok... As you say, I'd probably go overboard and do 4 plugs along the top and bottom. 

(I'm used to just mounting to plaster and/or stud for my IT job :lol

Just seem to remember about 7-8 years ago when I hung a stupidly heavy mirror someone talked me into buying "special" plugs for the brick lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Depending on the drill you're using and how thick / solid the blocks are, I tend to use a drill 1 size smaller than the plug requires initially, just incase you get a bit of wander or the hammer side of the drill is a bit erratic and you can end up with a slightly over sized hole - so if the plug requires an 8mm drill, I'd use a 7mm initially and if it's too tight, then easy to enlarge to 8mm...


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If you are having trouble fixing to your wall with regular plugs, have a go with this stuff. https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-kem-psc-175-ef-chemical-resin-175ml/5650j
Drill a hole a couple mm larger than your threaded bar (stud), clean the hole out properly (small bottle brush or air line), fill the hole about 80% with the resin and then twist the stud in. Wipe away the excess. Leave it an hour or two and you can swing on it. 👌


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

In the past I have fitted a small piece of plywood with regular screws and rawlplugs and a bit of silicon sealant so it can be removed. It helps spread the weight but most TVs today weight next to nothing.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've found Fischer plugs to be excellent in breeze block.

I've recently fitted a Gin rack to breeze block that has dot and dab plasterboard as the internal wall. For this, I used some hammer fixings just to make sure I'd got the plugs firmly in the breeze as I couldn't see them thru the plasterboard wall.

Tip from me though is to not put your drill to the hammer setting, just normal driver setting is enough for a decent masonry bit to drill into breeze block, that way, you get a nice neat hole rather than an over large hole from the vibartion/hammer action of the drill bit.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've taken to carefully drilling a pilot hole first in breeze block. If you go straight in with 7 or 8mm, once you've gone past the plaster skim and hit the breeze block surface, the drill bit tends to wander to the nearest surface hole. A mm or 2 out can be a right pain if there is no adjustment in the bracket holes.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Rigifix fittings are really good.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

If it is breeze blocks I wouldn't really recommend rawlplugs and screws, especially when taking into account the combined weight of a heavy duty wall bracket and a TV. I would use the hex head multi fix bolts. I have used these in breeze blocks in my garage to fix some very heavy wall brackets to store a three section ladder on. These screw directly into breeze blocks and really grip the concrete without splitting the breeze block, which can happen if you put a large rawlplug and bolt into it as the screw forces open the plug with sometimes disastrous consequences.
See these:
https://www.cwberry.com/Fixings--Se...s/TIMco-Hex-Head-Multi-Fix-Bolt_M03034761.htm


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was going to suggest concrete fixings. These have countersunk heads, and don't require a rawl plug. Drive in with a torx bit.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/easydriv...zOrhEXxX1INKOiPLEKhoChMUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lwalker (May 14, 2011)

I recently mounted a 65inch tv to the wall on a pull out bracket. I used 8mm threaded bar, drilled 4x 10mm holes and filled with resin, bracket on washers and nuts on. Not going anywhere. 

I’ve mounted many in my time and if it’s thermolight blocks this is what I always do if the tv is 50inch +


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Lwalker said:


> I recently mounted a 65inch tv to the wall on a pull out bracket. I used 8mm threaded bar, drilled 4x 10mm holes and filled with resin, bracket on washers and nuts on. Not going anywhere.
> 
> I've mounted many in my time and if it's thermolight blocks this is what I always do if the tv is 50inch +


Spot on. When the wall is anything but solid as a rock, this is the best you can do. It's not an expensive solution so defo recommended. The rigifix look okay too if your block is relatively firm though, and also to combat dot n dab small voids. The blocks in my extension are like meringue so I needed resin.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Up










The kit came with 10mm concrete plugs (fischer I think) and 6 lag bolts! Was rather impressed that they included some decent hardware TBH, rather than plasterboard crap.

Just just need to get a soundbar to fill that space below and hide the wires, maybe a small piece of trunking.

Oh, and a new extension bar to hide in the back of the unit.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Put the cable in a ‘Pipe snap’. Neat and easy. 👌


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Put the cable in a 'Pipe snap'. Neat and easy. 👌


Will see what I have lying around at work (I work in IT)... Also need a slight longer HDMI cable from Xbox to TV (seen on the right). Again, I have longer ones, even flat ones, back in the office.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

B&q sells D-Line adhesive snap trunking/conduit in various profiles. I bought a short length for my sons TV cables, and its a great job. It was around 11 quid from what I remember.

https://www.diy.com/departments/d-line-silver-50mm-semi-circle-trunking-length-l-2m/211938_BQ.prd

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cookies said:


> B&q sells D-Line adhesive snap trunking/conduit in various profiles. I bought a short length for my sons TV cables, and its a great job. It was around 11 quid from what I remember.
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/d-line-silver-50mm-semi-circle-trunking-length-l-2m/211938_BQ.prd
> 
> ...


D Line is what I've been looking at... We just have 3m lengths of generic square trunking at work.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This is what I used in my son's room.

N









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

It's bleedin September.

You could have had propped up on a pallet by now.,


----------

